# Galatians 6:2,5



## (^^)Regin (Dec 9, 2009)

Brothers in Christ,

In our Sunday School we have been studying Galatians and we are at the Final Chapter. I would like to solicit insight regarding Galatians 6:2 an Galatians 6:5 

Thank you for your time and your response is highly appreciated.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 9, 2009)

See Calvin's commentary on the passages:
Commentary on Galatians and Ephesians | Christian Classics Ethereal Library

AMR


----------



## (^^)Regin (Dec 9, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you


----------



## (^^)Regin (Dec 10, 2009)

*Your kind assistance please.*

I would like to ask further explanation regarding the underlined; This is the commentary of Calvin regarding Galatians verse 5. 



> 5. For every man shall bear his own burdens. To destroy sloth and pride, he brings before us the judgment of God, in which every individual for himself, and without a comparison with others, will give an account of his life. It is thus that we are deceived; for, if a man who has but one eye is placed among the blind, he considers his vision to be perfect; and a tawny person among negroes thinks himself white.* The apostle affirms that the false conclusions to which we are thus conducted will find no place in the judgment of God; because there every one will bear his own burden, and none will stand acquitted by others from their own sins.* This is the true meaning of the words.


 
Does this mean Christians will still face a another form of 'judgment' before God?


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 10, 2009)

these verses have a lot to do with verse 1. And verse 1 has a lot to do with chapter 5's fruit of the flesh and the fruit of the Spirit and those verses leading up to chapter 6/


----------



## (^^)Regin (Dec 10, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you for the response, I will try to review chapter 5.


----------

